# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  great sauce

## wareagle69

after pan frying the meat, i like to do it in bacon fat, use 1 cup hot water to deglaze the pan, then i add a huge dollop of butter let it infuse into the water then add a couple of heaping spoons of flour, i usually eyeball it, i think i added over 1/4 c of flour, let it thicken up constantly stirring so it cooks off the flour taste, then i added a can of condensed milk, stiring for about 5 mins over low heat, oh yeah also added the juice after the meat had rested, great sauce if ya ask me...

----------

